# Taliban Propaganda Watch, RC-South - March 2009



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
March 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010825EST Mar 09/011325UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar"


> *Today morning  01-03-2009 at approximately 10:15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Talokan area in Panjwai  district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all 7 invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"6 puppet army soldiers killed, check post demolished in Kandahar"


> Today morning  31-01-2009,at approximately 6:10 am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   attacked puppet army check post in Amarat area in Dand district of Kandahar province, in the attack 6 puppet army terrorists were killed,  the check posts were demolished and 6 of weapons were Mujahideen's booty.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011855EST Mar 09/012355UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

REPEAT:  "1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 1/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original in English, Arabic & Persian


> *(Official English)Today morning 01-03-2009 at approximately 10:15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Talokan area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all 7 invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)The destruction of a tank of Canadian troops in Bnjuaii
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed tanks of the Canadian Forces at the tenth morning of 01-03-2009 when mujahideen of the Islamic state was a powerful explosion in a military convoy at a Thelokan Bnjuaii the state of Kandahar province.  News by road, the explosion occurred a result of an explosive device hidden, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank is full, and the death and injury on board.  Then the transfer of enemy soldiers killed, injured and destroyed the tank about their helicopters.  Destroyed the enemy tank, while a military convoy was on its way to the Canadian sites to view the Mujahideen operations, when the tank was crossing a small bridge was signed by a strong explosion.  After the blast has nothing to arrest a number of innocent people busy working in orchards on charges linked to the explosion, and taken some positions.*




"Foot patrol of puppet army blew up, 6 soldiers killed in Kandahar 1/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic & Persian


> Meond result in an explosion killed six soldiers of the Army, the client
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The killing of six soldiers from the army Alaiml at nine thirty in the morning until 01-03-2009 mujahideen of the Islamic state was a powerful explosion on foot patrol on the road to Kandahar, Herat, in the Khak-Gobain Meond Province, State of Kandahar.  According to news hyphen, the explosion occurred while the soldiers wanted to enter the building, which left the result of an attack before the duration of the Mujahideen, the enemy, he is today, has been booby trapped by the Mujahideen.  It is the intensity of the explosion was littered with the remains of dead soldiers to a distance of Khmsaip meters.  After the accident closed the road by the enemy in the face of traffic, as they transfer the bodies of soldiers killed by car towards the city of Kandahar.




"(T)ank of british invaders blew up in Helmend 1/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosion in the club to sign the dead and wounded among the British
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the ten o'clock this morning 01-03-2009 on the tank of the English forces in the village, "Chen holistic" province of Helmand, the state of the club, resulting in the deaths and casualties in the ranks of the enemy.  Explosion, which reportedly carried out by an explosive device planted, caused the destruction of the enemy tank is full.  After the explosion, the Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on those soldiers who have to transport their dead and wounded.  The attack resulted in a severe engagement, and the mujahideen did not result in any loss of God.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022110EST Mar 09/030210UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Puppet intelligence service official killed in Kandahar" - Alternative link in English & Arabic


> Today morning 02-03-2009  at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in gorilla attack killed puppet intelligence service official in 5th number of Kandahar city , in the attack the official was the small brother of comando chief of Kandahar province.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"5 puppet army soldiers  killed 3 wounded in Kandahar" - Alternative link in English, Arabic& Persian


> Today morning 01-03-2009at approximately 9:30 am local time,  Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a patrolling unit  of puppet army on Kabul Kandahar highway in Khaki Chopan area of Maewand district in Kandahar province.  (I)n explosion  5  puppet  terrorists  were killed 3 wounded . Reported by Qari Yousuf  Ahmadi




"Preparing the Mujahidin: The Taliban’s Military Field Manual"


> The taliban are currently engaged in intensifying insurgencies on both sides of the Pakistan and Afghanistan border. To train new recruits and reinforce military lessons in its existing cadres, the Taliban have published the fourth edition of their military field manual, Nizami Darsoona – Da Mujahideeno Da Aghdad La para’ (Military Teachings for the Preparation of Mujahidin)....


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032135EST Mar 09/040235UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(B)attle in Girishk continue, 5 (B)ritish invaders killed, 3 wounded, 1 tank destroyed 3/3/09" (GoogEng) - English version 1 (first item) - Arabic + Persian version


> (Official English)In Heavy fighting enemy attack defeated 5 invader terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Helmand
> Monday afternoon 02-03-2009, a battle took place between Mujahideen and the invader forces in Shorkey area in Grishk district of Helmand province, the fighting started when enemy forces entered an area which is controlled by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Mujahideen first detonated a remote controlled landmine, which killed five invader terrorists and destroyed a tank, soon after heavy fighting started which continued for two hours at the end the enemy was defeated, later the enemy bombardment the area in which three civilians were martyred and one was wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng) Causing loss of killed and wounded British soldiers very strong result of the battle and an explosion
> ...




"Mortars fired at British invaders base in Helmand" (1) - English version 2 (second item) - English + Arabic version


> (Official English 1) Yesterday afternoon 2-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortars shells British invaders base in Shen area of Nadali district of Helmand province, where a large number of British and Detach invaders live, in attack the base was damaged  and hivay casualties reseved to the enemy.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Official English 2)  Mortars fired at British and Dutch invaders base in Helmand
> Monday afternoon 2-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortars shells at British invaders base in Shen area of Nadali district of Helmand province, where a large number of British and Dutch invaders terrorists live, in attack the base was damaged and the enemy received heavy casualties.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> ...




"The Basic Ruling of the Armies That Support the Disbelieving Governments" (.pdf permalink)


> .... the issue of the Pakistani army is no different in terms of collective rulings by the Mujâhidîn or other than them from the Muslims. And they are to be treated according the same standards as their disbelieving government, which they protect, defend and support .... (more on link)


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

Milnews.ca,

Another blog to keep on your radar: _Path to Jihad Fields_

http://jihadfields.wordpress.com/about/

And another: _Jihadica_ 

http://www.jihadica.com/

The link below relates to a plot someone posted on the _alflojaweb.com_ March first: :

http://www.jihadica.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/03-01-09-military-plan-for-qap.pdf

  :yellow:

( Edit: Mods. if this is in the wrong place please move--I didn't know where else to put it.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040710EST Mar 09/041210UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar"


> *Yesterday afternoon  03-03-2009  at approximately 6:15   pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Tabin area in Arghandab  district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all 7 invader terrorists in it.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
042025EST Mar 09/050125UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(O)ther tank of invaders destroyed in Arghandab, Kandahar 4/3/09" (English, Arabic + Persian)


> *(Official English)  Today afternoon 04-03-2009 at approximately 2:35 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up another tank of Canadian invaders army in Lor Tabin area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed 5 invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  Destroy the other tanks of the occupying forces in Arghandab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the second half of the tank on 2009-03-04 Assaker military forces occupied the crusade improvised explosive device planted in the region, "Tabin Laure," the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab Kandahar, when the occupying forces were made to investigate an incident yesterday in the region.  Resulted from the explosion completely destroyed the enemy tank, killing all its crew of five soldiers.  After the blast, was quoted by the occupying forces of dead soldiers by helicopter to the Kandahar airport, and the tank destroyer is still present in the region.  The tank blew up the enemy occupied when they blew up the other tanks were patrolling in the area occupied by a similar explosion, killing seven soldiers, the occupiers, where the Crusaders also acknowledged the deaths of three of their soldiers.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052120EST Mar 09/060220UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing 6 policemen in Kandahar 05/03/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Killing 6 policemen were killed in an attack in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 5/3/2009
> At the second after midnight yesterday in the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state to the point of security police in the client management, which resulted in the liberation of the whole point, which killed six soldiers who were inside.  According to news reaching killed six enemy soldiers on the spot and two other families of the mujahideen and the mujahideen weapons of the dead sheep and a quantity of live ammunition, and then set fire to the point.  In the attack carried out by soldiers linked to the mujahideen in advance, there has been no loss in the ranks of the mujahideen, and returned about their safety.




"Losses of American invaders army in operation in Garmser, Helmend 5/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The deaths and injuries among the Americans in Jermser and programs
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details, the American occupation forces removed a large number of soldiers in the process of landing helicopters flown by the military at the tenth of the morning yesterday in a market in its 04-03-2009, Soon the mujahideen had been subjected to attacks.  In addition to tactical bombing attacks have been on the enemy forces, killing seven U.S. soldiers, and wounding several others.  Market programs, which is located at a distance of two hundred kilometers south of Hkurja Aamsp and in the deserts of Helmand province wide, the largest place for trading in the region, and four years ago under the control of the mujahideen.  He said, three days before U.S. troops are also provided to this region, Soon-Mujahideen have been attacked, and were forced to flee from the area.  In a report last Resignedly, the deaths and injuries among U.S. troops on the first Monday 03-03-2009 between the cold and the intersection of Znziri Myanpstei by helicopter when they set, were directly attacked by the mujahideen.  With the attack, clashed with the enemy, which lasted some five hours, killed one student name / Syed Abdul Hadi, were killed and another famous Abjahani was a prisoner in the hands of the enemy after the wounds.  And that state officials claimed they killed eight, including a Taliban commander, but true and untrue.  He said, after the battle direct to the American aircraft attacked a vehicle of the type of the hip was on its way to the village in the cold Haoli Khan province itself, which resulted in the deaths of four civilians, residents of the fifth and dropped in the raid.




"In a ambush 5 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand" - Arabic version:  "Killing 5 and wounding 2 from the British troops in a face to face clash"


> Yesterday  05-03-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   ambushed convoy of British invaders army in Tanki area of Nawzad district of Helmand province, in the ambush 5 British soldiers killed   few wounded.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In 7 explosions a number of British invader killed  in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 04-03-2009  at approximately   5:15pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Yatem chi area Musa Kala district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed six the invader terrorists in it.  Also in Toghi area of same district mujahideen of Islamic Emirate whit a 6 remot controlled landmines blew up on foot British invaders in which a large number of British invaders and their puppets were killed or wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"A number of British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 04-03-2009   at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   ambushed  on foot    British invaders army in Chahi Merza area of Nadali district in Helmand province , in the ambush few invader terrorists were killed and wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"British invaders army base attacked in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon   04-03-2009   at approximately   4.15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   attacked British invaders army base in Sarwan Kala area of Sangin district of Helmand province, a fire was seen in the base but the number of invaders killed or wounded could not be confirmed.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070545EST Mar 09/071045UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"British invader army helicopter shot down in Helmand"


> Sunday morning 07-03-2009 at approximately 10:12 am local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan shot an helicopter of British invader army in Marja district of Helmand province, the helicopter was few mints after down  in Shwrawa area in Krishk district of Helmand province, all the 27 invader terrorists on board were killed it it.  Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf




"3 soldiers of puppet army have joined mujahideen in Helmend 6/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic & Persian


> Accession of three soldiers of the Army of the Mujahideen, the customer in Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Joined on 2009-03-05 on three soldiers of the Army of the Customer Center and Hkurjah Helmand province, during a special affinity to the region of the Mujahedeen, "Malgir" near the city of Hkurjah.  Among the soldiers also joined officer.  The soldiers handed over their car a Ranger, and Bandkiethm and quantities of Kalashnikov bullets to the mujahideen.  The transfer of the struggling three soldiers to a safe place.




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed 6 soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Yesterday afternoon   06-03-2009   at approximately 5:10    pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Mukayan area in Sewri district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 6  terrorists in it were killed.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi




"Martyrdom Operation kills 19 puppet soldiers in Nemroz"


> Today morning 07-03-2009  at approximately 8.10 am local time, a courageous   Mujahid  of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Muhammad Omer of same province, carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet ANA army  in old police headquarter in Zarang city capital of Nemroz province, in the attack a commandeer of puppet army Rahmatullah and 19 puppet soldiers were killed 9 wounded.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072120EST Mar 09/080220UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 07-03-2009"


> ....*British invader army helicopter shot down killing 27 terrorists in Helmand *Saturday morning 07-03-2009 at approximately 10:12 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan shot down an helicopter of British invader army in Marja district of Helmand province, the helicopter went down in Shwrawa area in Krishk district of Helmand province, about twenty seven invader terrorists on board were killed in it were. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *Martyrdom Operation kills 20 puppet army terrorists in Nemroz* Saturday morning 07-03-2009 at approximately 8.10 am local time, a courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Muhammad Omer of Nemroz province, carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet army in old police headquarter in Zarang city capital of Nemroz province, in the attack a commandeer of puppet army Rahmatullah and 19 puppet terrorists were killed and nine other were wounded. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080905EDT Mar 09/081305UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In a ambush 23 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today noon 07-03-2009 at approximately 11 am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed convoy of British invaders army when want to launch a military operation against mujahideen in Tankano tanki area of Nawa  district of Helmand province, in the ambush 23 British soldiers killed   few wounded. also 2 mujahideen were injured.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In a ambush 3 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today  noon07-03-2009 at approximately 11:45am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed foot British invaders army in Khaki Jahanm area of Kajaki district of Helmand province, in the ambush 3 British soldiers killed 2 wounded.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
081915EDT Mar 09/082315UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" - English + Persian version


> *Today noon  08-03-2009  at approximately 1:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Sozanian area od Shahwalikot district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all  invader terrorists in it.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"Battle in Nad Ali, Helmend 7/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Very-long battle in Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> A very long morning until dusk 2009-03-07 Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate and Assaker Aliitlavip troops occupied in the "village Zrgon" and "Shin Qurayn" Department of Nad Ali in Helmand.  During the clashes, which were used by the direct light and heavy weapons, it did not yet have detailed information on enemy losses.  The Mujahideen did not cause any loss of heroes, male as a civilian was wounded in the region.



"Battle in Nad Ali continue 8/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Persian version


> The casualties among the enemy casualties in the result of Mark at a club on the very
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Almarkp that erupted in the afternoon 08-03-2009, Mujahideen Khalq, the Islamic Emirate and the coalition forces in the cruciate, "Zrgon village" and the status of the province of Nad Ali in Helmand, caused deaths and injuries in the ranks of the enemy in the two regions.  According to the report, severe fighting broke out, face to face, when the Mujahideen attacked a direct and deadly attacks on the status of the province and the status of the occupation forces in the aftermath of the village Zrgon.  After the attack, the battles with the enemy, and continued for nearly three hours.  The deaths and injuries occurred among the foreign troops and Afghan puppet, but it did not have accurate information on the number of dead and injured.  The great enemy aerial bombardment, but the grace of God was no casualties among the Mujahideen.




"4 tanks of American invaders army destroyed in  Helmand"


> Today morning   08-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 4 tanks of American invaders army in Main Poshti area   in Garmsir district of Helmand province, the landmines destroyed all the tank and all 12 the terrorists in it were killed.  (T)he tanks blew up when firefight started between mujahideen and American invaders in same area ,the enemy want to enter the area which was controlled by mujahideen.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Invaders killed 12 civilians in Uruzgan 7/3/09" (GoogEng) - Original Arabic version


> Americans killed five civilians, including children and women
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> U.S. soldiers killed in the incident, ten hours and twenty minutes of the afternoon 07-03-2009 civilians including five children and two women in the village of King Mohammed Amir Khan near Pakistan of Mir Naoh a suburb Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, where they have great aerial bombardment in the region.  News by a hyphen, the great enemy aerial bombardment in the area, clashes broke out in a direct-to-face between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of U.S. troops occupiers.  There was no precise information on enemy casualties in the clashes, which lasted for about three hours.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092020EDT Mar 09/100020UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" - English+Arabic version


> *(Official English)  Today noon  09-03-2009  at approximately 12:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Salihan area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all  invader terrorists in it.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng) Damaged armored tank of Canadian soldiers in an improvised explosive device Bnjuaii (Panjwai?)
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Shortly before at about 12:00 noon today 09-03-2009 mujahideen Islamic Emirate destroyed a tank of Canadian troops occupied an improvised explosive device in the province Bnjuaii valid.  The explosion occurred at the very enemy tanks while wanted to operations against the Mujahideen in the region.  By the explosion, which was a remote control, destroying the tank completely, killing all on board.  In a report last independent U.S. warplanes raided last night on the region, resulted in the death of (5) of the defenseless people, including the Sheikh of the pyramid, were killed and three others injured. *




"Destruction of two tanks belonging to the foreign forces in a face to face battle in Helmand 09/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Arabic to GoogEng) The destruction of two tanks of foreign troops in the battle for face-to-face
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/3/2009
> In the battle for face-to-face discussion about the second hour of the afternoon between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of foreign forces of occupation in the region "and Ikdnk cold" state of the club, province of Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy's armored tanks.  Direct the battle in the area when troops launched a joint attack on foot and Madra in areas under the control of the mujahideen.  And a face to face with the enemy, continued for nearly an hour and a half tanks completely destroyed and the enemy of great human loss.  In a separate report was the latest clashes with the enemy in the "Zrgon holistic" and "the time of maneuver," the province itself, however, did not have information about the enemy's losses so far.  Were informed that three of the Taliban in fighting the above-mentioned.




"Taliban killing 9 foreign troops in a fierce battle in Helmand 09/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Arabic to GoogEng) Killing (9) foreign soldiers in the battle very Bjursck
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/3/2009
> Severe since the battle took place at the tenth until the twelfth hour of the afternoon between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of foreign forces of occupation in the areas of a Churki Jursck (Gereshk?) in Helmand Province.  According to the report, in this battle, which lasted almost two hours killing (9) soldiers of the enemy, as a number of others injured.  Battle erupted in the area when the Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol of the enemy armed attack.  Mujahideen seized a quantity of ammunition and weapons of America as well, and thank God did not harm the mujahideen in the attack.  In a separate report last Mujahideen attacked on the afternoon of yesterday a direct attack on the security of foreign troops in the region of intersection of the market within the province of glorious (Sangin) mandate itself, which resulted in the death of two soldiers of the occupation and injuring two others.




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Helmand"


> Today noon 09-03-2009 at approximately 12pm , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Maktab area of Nahri Sarag district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 6 terrorists in it were killed.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi



"Killing 6 puppet army soldiers in Helmand 09/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Arabic to GoogEng) Killing 6 of the puppet army soldiers in a river Siraj
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/3/2009
> According to the details of the explosion was very afternoon in front of the puppet army in the "Office" on the road between the Center and the Helmand province "of the Lashkar Gah," and the mandate of Kandahar, the Department of Siraj in Helmand, killing six soldiers of the enemy.  According to the report, by the explosion was a bomb on the enemy's infantry soldiers in the case when they were out of their headquarters.  The blast killed six (6) of the enemy soldiers and wounded three others seriously injured.




"4 police surrender in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 08-03-2009, 4 police of puppet administrator surrender to Mujahideen in center of Garmsir district of Helmand province, also they surrender different kinds of weapons to Mujahideen.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army terrorists killed in Uruzgan"


> Today afternoon 09-03-2009 at approximately 3:30pm , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army convoy in Chambark Kotal area of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 terrorists in it were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi



"7 enemy soldiers killed in an explosion in Oruzgan 09/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Arabic to GoogEng) 7 soldiers killed in an explosion on the road Dahraoot Charcheno
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 9/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at third and half of the afternoon an explosive device on a military convoy of the Army of the customer in the "basin" Chmbarak junctions on the highway between the state departments of Dahraoot Charcheno Uruzgan, killing seven (7) soldiers of the enemy.  According to the report, the explosion was on a convoy when the convoy of the enemy occupiers and apostates in the common way from the Directorate of the Directorate of the Center for Dahraoot Charcheno.  The blast, which was an explosive device after controlling for the destruction of the enemy's car killing all seven crew members wearing.  After the explosion, the soldiers were transported to their deaths, and destroyed the car is still in the region.




"Interview with commander of Emirate Afghanistan in Takhar, Maulawi Mohammed Hassan Hashemi" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> ....This I am firmly convinced that if the organization and units of military fighters and their cohorts in this sensitive and strategic region, and a series of successful operations Hazairbag to Kunduz, especially from rural areas and Alsholip located in this state, they would be able to use this method of blocking the full supply convoys to transit and supplies America's military forces and NATO in Central Asia and from the crossing into Afghanistan from across the dividing line known as Sher Khan port and thus the closure of this road to cut off food supplies and logistics for the Crusader forces stationed in all the northern states....


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101945EDT Mar 09/102345UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing an intelligence officer in Kandahar 10/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic + Persian version


> The liquidation of an intelligence officer in the city of Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was killed yesterday evening in the attack, a quick intelligence personnel management client (Mohamed Atta) near the "bridge Seaman" in "and what-Louis," the sixth district in the city of Kandahar.  After the attack, the Mujahideen withdrew safely to their posts.




"Killing 13 and wounding 5 from the enemy soldiers in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic + Persian version


> Two killed in Nahr al-Siraj, 13, injures 5 soldiers of the enemy
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/3/2009
> The result of two blasts, strong afternoon by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate enemy infantry soldiers in the region, "Khoshkkawi" Siraj state Department of Helmand River, killing ten and wounding eight soldiers of the occupying forces and the military customer.  According to the report, the first explosion was in the eleventh hour of the afternoon as the soldiers in the area of customer Khoshkkawi, resulting in the death of four (4) soldiers on the spot.  It was the second blast after half an hour in the same area, when the soldiers occupying forces and the army are trying to damage the client device planted in the same area.  The second explosion resulted in the death of nine (9) of the enemy soldiers and wounded four (4) other serious injuries.




"Killing 8 soldiers including the commander (Amanullah) by an IED in Zabul 10/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic + Persian version


> 8 soldiers killed, including the famous commander (Amanullah) in Arghandab
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning a famous commander (Amanullah Khan) in the area of improvised explosive device "Sorkh you" Arghandab state Department of Zabul, killing eight ( 8 ) soldiers, the inclusion of the commander.  According to the report, as a result of the explosion, which was an explosive device after controlling for the destruction of the enemy car RENGER fully.  And the burden of leadership of Amanullah Khan, a large number of police personnel management client, who escaped from the building of the directorate last year and built a security in the region.  And, by the people of the region: he was a senior commander Amanullah Police Directorate, security, leadership and the local police, were killed by the Taliban the day before with a number of his bodyguards after the explosion.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
112030EDT Mar 09/120030UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" - English + Persian version


> *Today afternoon 11-03-2009 at approximately 2:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 tanks of Canadian invaders army in Garmawak area in Maiwand  district of Kandahar province, the landmines destroyed the tanks and killed all the invader terrorists in them. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmad*




"In a ambush 5 invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today  evening 11-03-2009 at approximately 6:05pm , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   ambushed foot British invaders army and their puppets  in Zarghon Kali area of Nad Ali district of Helmand province, in the ambush 5 soldiers killed   2 wounded.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 tank of British invaders army blew up in Helmand"


> Today    afternoon 11-03-2009  at approximately   5:36pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Khak Kash area of Sangin district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it .   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 puppet army soldiers killed, check post demolished in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon  10-03-2009,at approximately 5:10 pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   attacked puppet army check post in Sangilan area in Grishk district of Helmandar province, in the attack 5 puppet army terrorists were killed, others fled, the check posts were demolished and 6 of weapons were Mujahideen's booty.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Helmand"


> Today morning 11-03-2009 at approximately 10:06 am , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army near Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and a comander and 4 terrorists in it were killed.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi




"7 puppet army terrorists killed in Uruzgan"


> Today afternoon   09-03-2009 at approximately 3:30pm , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army convoy in Chambark Kotal area of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 terrorists in it were killed.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121910EDT Mar 09/122310UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"9 puppet army terrorists killed and one vehicle destroyed in Helmand"


> Thursday morning 12-03-2009 at approximately 8 am local time,  Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Looaymanda area in Nad Ali district of   Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and nine puppet terrorists in it were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Liberation of a police post in Tarinkot in the province of Oruzgan" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic + Persian version


> The liberation of a security police near the Trinkot
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 12/3/2009
> In the middle of the night, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state armed attack on a security for the soldiers of internal customers in an area of the Bay of Naoh near Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, resulting in the destruction of the enemy point completely.  Killed in the attack, four soldiers of the enemy, and the struggling sheep fist weapons were four soldiers from both a Henkovin and G. Arpi, one Pekka mm (Heavy).  And then set fire to the building, the mujahideen point.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
131750EDT Mar 09/132150UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(C)ar of puppet police blew up, 8 soldiers killed in (M)aiwand, Kandahar 13/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Persian version


> Explosion kills eight policemen in the market Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out the explosion on a car 13-03-2009 RENGER Police client in the province of Kandahar Meond state on the side of Herat, Kandahar, killing and destroying the vehicle, killing eight policemen in it.  According to the report was a massive explosion on the enemy vehicle was a car passing in front of a security in the region.  According to sources, the right point and the loss of a building where the soldiers present.  After the attack closed the road in the traffic are still closed until the time is now.




"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 13-03-2009"


> ....8 puppet police terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Kandahar - Friday afternoon 13-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in Mewand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and eight puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (....)
> 
> American invader base in Kandahar - Friday midnight 13-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked an American invader army base in Serkanoo district of Kandahar province, in the attack many invader terrorists were killed and wounded, also the base was heavily damaged. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid ....




"Killing 15 puppet soldiers in Helmand 13/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed 15 army soldiers from the client soon Hkurja
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/3/2009
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in about eight o'clock this morning on a military convoy of the Army of the customer in the region, "the" province of Helmand River Sarraj state Hkurja on the road to Kandahar, killing fifteen soldiers of the puppet army.  The attack was carried out during the ambush, which destroyed two RENGER the enemy, and in addition to the deaths mentioned above were a number of other serious surgery.  And the transfer of enemy soldiers killed after the attack towards Hkurja statehood, while the two vehicles destroyed Asalta to remain at the scene.  The weapons of the dead sheep Mujahideen and the rest of the military equipment and live ammunition.




"(T)wo powerful explosions killed and wounded 13 puppet soldiers in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 13/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Persian version


> Killing and wounding (13) and two soldiers in an attack near the cascade of Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details received, the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out from two powerful explosions on 13-03-2009 on the internal forces convoy in the area of "any Naoh" near the Center of the mandate of Trinkot Nimroz, destroying a tank and a car full RENGER.  And after the attacks highlighted the remote control carried out by one after another they came under armed attack.  Killing and wounding (13) soldier in the blasts and the subsequent attack.  The number of sheep of the mujahedin of the dead soldiers.




"(P)uppet army post captured and 4 terrorists killed in Uruzgan"


> Thursday  midnight 12-03-2009  at approximately 12 pm local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attack puppet army post in  Pai  Nawa of Tarenkot capital of Uruzgan province, in the attack Mujahideen captured the post, killed four puppet terrorists and a stock of weapons were Mujahideen's booty.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Attack on invaders convoy, 7 invaders killed in Dilaram, Nimroz 13/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Persian version


> Destruction of damaged tanks and other foreign forces near the Dlaram
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out at second on 13-03-2009 on a military convoy of foreign troops, which was on its way on the road towards the mandate of Nimroz, which resulted in the destruction of tanks and troops damaged the other.  According to the report road, was killed in a tank destroyer seven soldiers on the spot, as deaths and injuries occurred in the tank was also damaged.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141830EDT Mar 09/142230UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Five policemen were killed in an attack on a post near Lashkargah." - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a direct attack on a police security post in Mokhtarkala area near Lashkargah, the centre of Helmand Province, at midnight as a result of which five soldiers manning the post were killed.  One police Ranger vehicle was destroyed and the weapons and ammunitions of the dead soldiers were taken as booty by the mojahedin during the attack in which a large number of Mujahideen fighters took part.  The security post's building was set on fire after the attack. The Mujahideen have not suffered any casualties. Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"13 puppet army terrorists killed, 1 tank and 1 vehicle destroyed in Uruzgan" - 


> Friday afternoon 13-03-2009 at approximately   12 pm   local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army terrorists   in Payee Naway area of   Uruzgan province, first the Mujahideen detonated landmines which destroyed one tank and one enemy vehicle, then with light and heavy weapons attacked the convoy, in all thirteen puppet terrorists were killed and many were wounded and their weapons were Mujahideen's booty.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Even the women of Afghanistan would kill the Americans"


> The population in Afghanistan is so upset with America that even its women are willing to fight and kill American soldiers and their allies.  These are real women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151935EDT Mar 09/152335UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"The vehicle of puppet mayor  blew up in Kandahar city" - Arabic version


> (Official English)  Today morning 15-03-2009   at approximately 9.15   am , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet mayor near   Municipal Corporation office of Kandahar city, the landmine destroyed the vehicle, killed the all puppet terrorists but the casualties of mayor was not reported.    Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  Great car bombing targeted the mayor of the city of Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/3/2009
> Was a massive explosion in the ninth hour of the morning in front of municipal building in the heart of the city of Kandahar on a car-type Krosen for mayor of this city (Ghulam Haider Khan).  According to the report, the explosion, which was with a remote control for the destruction of the car was full and people injured, five seriously.  There was no precise information yet about the fate of the mayor, who was the original purpose of the explosion.




"British invader army helicopter shot down in Helmand" - .pdf permalink - "Damaging a helicopter belonging to the Amercian forces in the district of Gerishk in the province of Helmand 15/03/09" (GoogEng) - .pdf permalink to translated page (GoogEng) - English, Arabic and Farsi version - .pdf permalink


> (Official English)   Yesterday afternoon 14-03-2009 at approximately 5:30 pm local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan shot an helicopter of British invader army in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the helicopter was down  in base of invaders in same area, but the caualties of enemy was not reported.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into Google English) Injured in U.S. helicopter Jursck
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate targeted at five o'clock on the afternoon of Saturday, a military helicopter belonging to the U.S. Air Force in the region, "Churki" Jursck the state Department of Helmand, when the helicopter was landing in the case of logistics to the military headquarters in the region.  And caught fire after the attack helicopter in the air and forced to land immediately in the center of a foreign occupying forces, and then transferred to a rope, "Chorao" air that had been built in this recently by the Americans in one of the deserts of the Directorate.  Not yet available and accurate information about the killing or wounding the soldiers occupied the passengers in the helicopter.  A week ago as well, targeting the U.S. military helicopter in an area of the Directorate of Marjh the vicinity of the Directorate, which fell half an hour later near the base of the target "Chorao" the air, and the killing of twenty-seven soldiers have occupied it.




"Attack kills 4 soldiers including a commander of them (Abdul Hameed) in Bolan in the province of Helmand 15/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Attack kills 4 in Bulan soldiers including the commander
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/3/2009
> At Morocco on Saturday the killing of mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a local commander named / Hamid with four soldiers near the Hkurja Bulan state in the region of Helmand.  According to the report mentioned the killing of the commander, while his car was hit from the hip type of attack by the Mujahideen.  The attack was carried out during the ambush, killing a commander and four of the Governing Board on the spot, the struggling sheep down their arms and military equipment.  In a separate report, the mujahideen burned yesterday Tractorat four vehicles, a campaign known as the American (Kmbayn) between the club and the region in Marjh "شش Group."




"Puppet army commander vehicle ambushed in Helmand 15/3/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi)


> (Y)esterday evening 14-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet army commander Abdulhamid in Bolan area near Lashker Gah city capital of Helmand province, in the ambush the vehicle was destroyed, the commander and four puppets were Killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Amadi




"In 3 explosions a number of British invader killed in Helmand 15/3/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> (Official English)  Yesterday noon 14-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a tank and afoot units of British invaders army in Yatemchi area Musa Kala district of Helmand province, the landmines destroyed the tank and killed few the invader terrorists . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into Google English) Three explosions, deaths and injuries in the ranks of the enemy in Musa Qala
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the three explosions carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state on the afternoon of Saturday, 14-03-2009 consecutively to the foreign troops in the region, "Eetmejeh" Province of Musa Qala in Helmand, leaving dead and wounded took place in the ranks of the enemy.  He said one of the blasts took place three armored tanks of foreign troops, the other explosions carried out on a foot patrol of those forces, have been major casualties among the soldiers, but it did not have accurate information on the number of dead and injured in those explosions.  And after the attacks on the struggling enemy forces with light weapons as well.




"Incurring (l)osses of enemy in an attack with heavy weapons in Zabul 15/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Losses of the enemy with heavy weapons in an attack in Zabul
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday evening with heavy and light on the headquarters of the campaign (Kmbayn) at the center of the province of Zabul Siauri state, which is home to a large number of foreign and Afghan troops, causing great loss to Bmenby Alkmbayn, The dead and wounded among the enemy.  After the attack, the enemy fired a reply to the surrounding areas, but the grace of God there was no damage to the ranks of the mujahideen.




"Mortars fired at American and puppet army bases in Zabul 15/3/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi)


> Last night 14-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortars shells American invaders compound and puppet army base in district headquarter in center of Sewri district of Zabul province, where a large number of American invaders live, in attack the compound and base were damaged but the number of casualties of the enemy were not reported.Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi




"Puppet army convoy's ambushed,36 puppets killed in Uruzgan 15/3/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi)


> Last night 15-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed the convoy of puppet army in Grangar area of Tarenkot city capital of Uruzgan province, in the ambush the 5 vehicles were damaged 31 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded and their arms were booty Mujahideen.
> Also in Shadi area of same city in another ambush 1 vehicle was destroyed one booty, in ambush 5 soldiers were killed.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing 36 puppet soldiers and destroying five vehicles of them on an attack on their patrol in the city of Tarbinkoth in Nimroz 15/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed (36) of the Department of soldiers from the client soon Trinkot
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/3/2009
> According to details received, the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at half past eight in the evening on Saturday at a military patrol of Afghan proxy forces in the region, "Krincar" near the city of Trinkot Nimroz status and the mandate, which was on patrol one night, the attack resulted in the destruction of five vehicles of the type of RENGER, and the death of (31) soldiers on the spot.  Sheep mujahideen weapons and soldiers dead and quantities of live ammunition and other military equipment.  The cars remained destroyed and the dead soldiers until the morning of the day burned and scattered.  In a separate report, the hour after the attack destroyed the car and the struggling sheep RENGER other type of puppet army in the region, "Shady," the status of that mandate.  This attack was carried out in an ambush that killed also (5) soldiers on the spot, and enable others to escape from the scene.  Thank God there is no damage and the mujahideen in Alahjumien.




"Arrest of the regional commander in Khash Rod in Nimroz Province 14/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Regional Commander of the families of the client in the management of Keshrod
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 14/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Saturday a regional commander in the administration of one client / Ahmed Khan, a result of the attack near the district center of Keshrod (Gore Gori) Nimroz state, commander of a number of points of security in the region.  When arrested he had a series of important documents as well.  And transfer to the same place safety, and will be issued for the Mujahedeen Shura military decision on the province of their own destiny.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162010EDT Mar 09/170010UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 puppet soldiers killed in an explosion in Shah Wali Kot in the provnice of Kandahar 16/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion in the Shah Côte Crown kills 7 soldiers of the Army, the client
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 16/3/2009
> In the explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the eight o'clock Monday morning on a convoy of military troops to the client in the region, "J. Baxto" Shah province Crown Côte state on the road to Kandahar, Kandahar, Uruzgan, killing, destroying a car-type RENGER and seven soldiers were board.  Mujahideen attacked with light weapons to the rest of the convoy vehicles as well.  And the transfer of enemy soldiers about their dead after the explosion, the car still remains destroyed at the scene.  And closed by the enemy in the face of Kandahar, Uruzgan traffic.




"(P)uppet army vehicle destroyed in Kandahar"


> Today morning 16-03-2009 at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a vehicle of  puppet army terrorists convoy in Wach Bakhto area of Shawalikot district of Helmand province, in the explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 7 the terrorists in it were killed.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Martyrdom Operation kills 47 puppet terrorists in Helmand"


> Today  16-03-2009  at approximately   9.037 am local time, two courageous   Mujahid  of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,  Hafiz Abdul Shakor of same province, carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet police  in  police headquarter in Lashkergha city  capital of Helmand province , in the attack 47 of puppet police were and  3 British soldiers killed and a large number wounded.  (A)lso 9 military vehicles were destroyed and the police headquarter was damaged.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Killing 3 English forces in Musa Qala in the province of Helmand 16/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> England 3 killed in Musa Qala
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 16/3/2009
> At ten Monday morning, three soldiers were killed when clashes broke out England between the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, and the occupation forces in the English "Etemjh" Province of Musa Qala in Helmand.  According to the report, the clashes took place face to face, when he tried to carry out operations against the occupiers in the region offers the mujahideen infantry troops for the attack.  In the attack, which lasted for half an hour, a number of other enemy soldiers was seriously injured.




"1 tank of British invaders army blew up in Helmand"


> Yesterday    noon 15-03-2009  at approximately 12:45pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Mear Agha ziarat area of Garmsir district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it .   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destruction of a tank belonging to the Polish forces by an IED in Tarin Kowt in the provnice of Oruzgan 16/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a tank of Polish troops from improvised explosive device near Trinkot
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 16/3/2009
> In the eleventh hour of the morning dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state of the tank occupied by Polish troops in the region of an explosive device, "Qal'ah pleased" with this near Jbz of the mandate of the Center for Trinkot Urozgan.  According to news reaching, completely destroyed the tank, killing all on board of (5) soldiers.  Then the transfer of enemy soldiers killed by a helicopter about their helicopter, tank or deactivated still remain at the scene.




"Who is the moderate Taliban?" (GoogEng, last item) - GoogEng .pdf of column on non-jihadist web page - Arabic version - English + Arabic version .pdf on non-jihadist web page


> ....If the Americans go to the Taliban moderates those persons who have been serving families and nights under the control of house arrest in Kabul, and they have sacrificed time and again in explicit terms the subject, they do not represent the delegates of the Islamic Emirate in any way....


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2009)

.pdf of statement also attached below

*"No negotiations with invaders and their puppets"*
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan via theunjustmedia.com, retrieved 16 Mar 09 here



> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan rejects reports suggestion that Amir-ul-Momineen (Leader of the Believers) Mullah Mohammad Omar Mujahid (May Allah preserve him) has given his approval for talks aimed at ending the war in Afghanistan and has allowed his representatives to attend Saudi-sponsored peace negotiations.
> 
> These are all false and baseless reports. Ours is the same old stand there is no other way except jihad in Afghanistan until the invader forces are present in Afghanistan. If you wait for 3000 years, our stand is the same that Taliban will never hold talks in presence of invader forces in Afghanistan. The Taliban have not met with Afghan president, Hamid Karzai brother Qayum Karzai, as it is being claimed by Qayum Karzai....



_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172035EDT Mar 09/180035UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Puppet army commander vehicle ambushed in Kandahar" - "Killing 6 puppet soldiers with a commander in Panjwae in the province of Kandahar 17/03/09" (Arabic version) - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  Today morning 17-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet army commander Janan in Salihan area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, in the ambush the vehicle was destroyed, the commander and six  puppets were Killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Amadi
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  6 soldiers killed, including their commander in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/3/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at sunrise Tuesday morning near the puppet army soldiers from the "secret Qal'ah" Bnjuaii the valid state of Kandahar province, resulting in the destruction of a kind of RENGER, which killed six soldiers including the commander of one / Janan.  The attack was carried out during the ambush, the enemy vehicle was destroyed completely, and the sheep of weapons of dead soldiers, the mujahideen.  And removed the bodies of the dead and destroyed the car remained at the scene on the road between the extended Bnjuaii the city of Kandahar province.  There was no damage in the ranks of the mujahideen in the attack.




"Puppet army convoy's ambushed,9 puppets killed in Helmand" - "Killing 9 puppet soldiers in Gerishk in the provnice of Helmand 17/03/09" (Arabic version) - English + Arabic version


> (Official English)  Last night 16-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed the convoy of puppet army in Aziz pump area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush 2 vehicles were damaged 9 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded and their arms were booty Mujahideen. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  Killing (9) soldiers from the client soon Jursck
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/3/2009
> At nine thirty last night killed nine soldiers of the puppet army when the two of them in the kind of hip Aziz Petrol Station near Jursck state of the province of Helmand.  The attack was carried out during the ambush, which resulted in the destruction of the vehicles, which come from the air base in the "Chorao" about the status of the province, in full, and killed all on board, and the number (9) soldiers on the spot.  The weapons of the dead sheep Mujahideen and other military equipment, and then returned towards the safe position.  The bodies of the dead remained both cars and destroyed at the scene on the road to Herat, Kandahar highway Sunday morning.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
182045EDT Mar 09/190045UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing and wounding in the ranks of invaders in Helmand 18/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Deaths and injuries among Israeli soldiers in Marjh
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/3/2009
> At half past seven on Wednesday morning the deaths and injuries among the foreign forces of occupation in the region, "Smonto" Marjh Province, State of Helmand, when the Islamic Emirate Mahahdo destroyed two armored vehicles to them.  According to the news of mujahideen from destroyed by the enemy's armored explosive device, killing and injuring all those on board, and another mechanism Tattb Half an hour later, when he was attacked with rocket-Hawan by the mujahideen.  In the blast and the attack of a large number of casualties the enemy, but it did not have information on the exact number.  After that, the enemy surrounded the area and arrested a number of innocent people on charges of association with the mujahideen.




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed 7 soldiers killed in Zabul" - Arabic version


> (Official English)  Yesterday afternoon 17-03-2009   at approximately 4:30    pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Makhi area in Sewri district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 7  terrorists in it were killed.    Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  Bombing kills 7 soldiers of the puppet army in Siauri
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/3/2009
> In the fourth and a half hours on the afternoon of Tuesday, killing seven soldiers from the client, when the mujahideen destroyed the Islamic Emirate of the type of car RENGER improvised explosive device in the village "Makhi" Siauri state of Zabul Province in the side of the mountain.  Explosion which was implemented by a remote control, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy in the entire car, which killed seven soldiers inside.  It is also among the dead, their commander.  Then the transfer of the enemy their dead around their coastal security, and the car still remains destroyed at the scene within the village.




"7 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Yesterday    afternoon 17-03-2009  , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Tanganogozar area of Nawa district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed 7 the invader terrorists in it .   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191605EDT Mar 09/192005UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

In explosions a number of Canadian invader killed in Helmand


> *Today noon 19-03-2009 at approximately 12:50pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot Canadian invaders army when they entered a old fort in Sangisar area of Zhari district of Helmand province, the landmines killed a large number of  invader terrorists.  Also in same area Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate whit remote controlled landmine blew up on foot British invaders in which 5 Canadian invades soldiers were killed few wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192005EDT Mar 09/200005UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In explosions a number of Canadian invader killed in Kandahar 19/3/09" (GoogEng) - English, Arabic and Farsi versions


> *(Official English)  Today noon 19-03-2009 at approximately 12:50pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot Canadian invaders army when they entered a old fort in Sangisar area of Zhari district of Helmand province, the landmines killed a large number of invader terrorists.  Also in same area Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate whit remote controlled landmine blew up on foot British invaders in which 5 Canadian invades soldiers were killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Sncasar heavy explosions in the deaths and injuries among the foreign troops
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In two separate explosions carried out with great mujahideen of the Islamic state on Thursday 19-03-2009 to foreign troops in the region, "Sncasar," My state of Kandahar province, killing and wounding a large number of them.  According to the story, the first explosion occurred at the eighth, however, ten minutes this morning in the village of "Louis holistic" Sncasar Province, when a foot patrol of the enemy is in the region.  In the blast, which was implemented by means of an explosive device was controlled with a remote control, killing five soldiers of the occupation forces on the spot, as were a number of other serious surgery.  The second blast took place near the grave of the region in about one hour of noon today, Americans are apart of an ancient castle to a break.  According to sources, the castle Fajk Mujahideen mine than ever before, when soldiers entered Ilyeha heavy explosions took place inside, killing and wounding a large number of soldiers.  After the blasts and three military helicopters arrived on the scene and transferred the dead and wounded soldiers about their positions, and the area under siege.*





"1 tank of British invaders army blew up in Helmand" - Arabic, followed by English version


> [size=10pt]Today morning 19-03-2009  at approximately 10:05pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Spinmasjid area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it .   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(F)ormer chief of intelligence serves killed in Helmand" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Today noon 19-03-2009   at approximately 11.15   am , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet former chief of intelligence serves Dadmuhammad Khan in Waziromanda area of Grishk distract of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle, killed the intelligence chief Dadmuhammad ,police chief of highway police Abdulsamad Khaksar, Abdulkhaliq and 3 other terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202040EDT Mar 09/210040UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(F)oot patrol of invaders blew up, 7 soldiers killed and wounded in Kandahar 20/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic & Farsi version


> Killing and wounding seven soldiers in an explosion occupiers seed
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at sunrise this morning 2009-03-20 explosive device planted by the roadside on foot patrol troops occupied the road between the "Sncasar" and "Nlgam" buttons state Department of Kandahar, killing seven soldiers and wounding occupiers.  According to the report, which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, killing four (4) soldiers on the spot and injuring three (3) other serious injuries.  The explosion when the enemy soldiers in the case of crossing a bridge.  After the explosion the enemy surrounded the area, and the soldiers of the occupying forces have been busy with the transfer of their colleagues killed and injured.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210830EDT Mar 09/211230UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Explosion kills 8 puppet soldiers in Deh Rawood in the province of Orugzan 21/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Dahraoot killed in the explosion ( 8 ) soldiers of the puppet army
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 21/3/2009
> At the second session, and ten minutes on Saturday morning, killing eight soldiers of the puppet army blew up a car while Droethm RENGER type of improvised explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the "message to" Dahraoot state of Uruzgan province.  Explosion was carried by an explosive device was detonated with a remote control, which resulted in the destruction of an enemy completely, killing all those who were inside, the eight soldiers directly.  It was also among the dead, their commander.




"4 killed and wounded from the police in an attack in Khash Rod in the provnice of Nimroz 21/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 killed and injured police officers in an attack Boukeshrod
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 21/3/2009
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the eighth to five minutes this morning for the police officers standing in front of the command of security in the province of Keshrod (Gore Gore) with the mandate of Nimroz, killing one and wounding four soldiers.  It was reported that the soldier was killed in the attack and three others were wounded severely surgery.  The attackers returned the mujahideen in their cars are secure about their positions.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220850EDT Mar 09/221250UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Tank of American invaders destroyed in Kandahar 20/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of the crusader invasion of the tank on a highway in Kandahar, Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At about nine o'clock Friday morning, the tank exploded 20-03-2009 Crusader invading forces Baop device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the region, "Sosnean" in the province of the state of Cote d'Shah crown on the road to Kandahar, Kandahar, Uruzgan highway.  In accordance with the enemy tanks were destroyed in the explosion in full, and where (7) soldiers were killed (4) and another (3) other serious surgery.  Suffered loss of life the enemy, until such time as the other tanks were destroyed the crusader enemy improvised explosive device planted in a similar region of the province of the same miserable state, killing all the passengers were soldiers, as recognized by the extraterritorial enemy of the dead and wounded in the ranks.




" In a ambush 7 American invaders soldiers killed in Helmand 21/3/09" (English + Arabic)


> Last night 21-03-2009 at approximately 11:45pm , Mujahideen of the Islamic emirate of Afghanistan ambushed foot American invaders army in Kariz Saidykariz area of Marja district of Helmand province, in the ambush 7 British soldiers killed few wounded.  Also today morning when more American invaders com to the area and want to transfer the died bodies of killed soldiers from the area ,one tank of American blew up and all invaders in it were also killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"8 puppet police terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Uruzgan 21/3/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi)


> Last night 21-03-2009 at approximately 12:10am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in Jato area of Dehrawat district of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and eight puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 puppet soldiers killed and wounded in Nimroz 21/4/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Farsi version


> Killed and injured (4) of the police in an attack Boukeshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the eighth to five minutes in the morning 21-03-2009 at police standing in front of the command of security in the province of Keshrod (Gore Gore) with the mandate of Nimroz, killing one and wounding four soldiers.  It was reported that a soldier was killed in the attack and three others were injured severely surgery.  The attackers returned the mujahideen in their cars are secure about their positions.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231810EDT Mar 09/232210UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Weekly Comment: This delay is also not a good thing!! 22/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Farsi version


> * .... This was part of a weekly analysis of Canadian newspaper (Turrentosn) last week, which commented on the recent recognition of the Prime Minister of her country / Stephen <Harper>, that the battle of Afghanistan does not prevail.  Yes!  This delay is also good for nothing.  According to the newspaper: <Harper>, however, deserves praise; to that before the fact and said the truth to Canadians, and now the question is: if they do not win this war, not the lives of Canadian soldiers at risk unabated?  Since this is the slogan written on the walls of Afghanistan; not give ourselves more and more into the mouth of this danger? .... *


_Possible reference: _ "Time to quit Afghanistan; PM acknowledges a war can't be won, so what are Canadian troops still doing there?," Eric Margolis, Toronto Sun, 15 Mar 09 - .pdf permalink


"7 puppet soldiers killed in ambush in Kandahar 23/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Farsi version


> The killing of seven soldiers of the army near the customer Baldk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of the dawn prayer at the morning 23-03-2009 on a military convoy of the army in the region of the customer, "bond" between the provinces of Arghistan Baldk the state of Kandahar, killing at least (7) of the enemy soldiers, and wounding several others injured. The attack was carried out during the ambush, led to the destruction of the car RENGER enemy completely.  Sheep mujahideen weapons and soldiers dead and the rest of the military equipment.  After the attack the enemy's movement of troops towards their dead, but their charred remains still at the scene.




"Destruction of 3 tanks belonging to the invader Amercian forces in Garmsir in the province of Helmand 23/03/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Arabic + Farsi version


> 3 tanks, the destruction of the American occupation forces in Jermser
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 23/3/2009
> In the third and a half hours from midday dawn mujahideen Islamic Emirate of three tanks, the American crusader forces by improvised explosive devices planted in the region, "Jack Zipper" Jermser Province.  According to the report reaching the third tank was destroyed by the mines are fully remote-controlled, were killed (11) U.S. soldier, as a number of others injured.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area, and the transport of troops by helicopter towards the dead position, the tanks destroyed is still lingering in the blasts.  According to eyewitness account: In the three explosions occurred, when the enemy convoy was passing by this road towards the base, which targeted three of them by a tank mines.  Recalled four days before plowing also destroyed an enemy alien by a landmine in the region, "Magdk" the same province, killing a foreign soldier and two Afghans, the enemy has admitted the incident.




"(I)in explosion 11 puppet soldiers killed in Helmand"


> 11 soldiers of the mercenary army were killed in an explosion when they were trying to defuse a mine planted by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate on Kandahar-Lashkargah highway in Nahr-e Saraj area of Greshk District of Helmand Province at around 1100 (local time) today.  According to the report, the eleven soldiers were instantly killed and a number of them were seriously wounded in the explosion.  According to eyewitnesses, first a tank belonging to the convoy was blown up by a mine and later when the soldiers of the mercenary army were trying to defuse another mine that they suffered the above-mentioned casualties.  The area was surrounded by the enemy after the explosion and the dead and wounded soldiers were taken by the enemy to their centres. The destroyed tank remains in the area.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Attack on supply convoy, 5 puppet soldiers killed in Helmend 23/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Farsi version


> The destruction of the enemy's vehicles in Sngeelan and the killing of two soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the early Monday morning 23-03-2009 on a supply convoy of the enemy in the region, "Sngeelan" on the road to Kandahar, Herat, Helmand Province Jursck state, resulted in the destruction of the enemy's vehicles, one of a large car and other the type of hip Toyota, killed (5) soldiers on the spot.  Sheep mujahideen weapons of dead soldiers, and their bodies were left to a late day at the scene, then transported by the enemy about the status of the province by car, two cars of the fashion Asalta Bagitan there.  Thank God there is no damage and the mujahideen in the Aljhom.




"4 invaders killed in explosion in Uruzgan 23/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion in Uruzgan killed four foreign soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the explosion, which occurred yesterday evening 22-03-2009 Morocco at the seventh and a half before the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the region, "Sraoi" province of Uruzgan state of being Jnino on a military convoy of foreign troops, destroying a military vehicle convoy from the enemy.  And the killing of four soldiers in it.  According to news reaching, the explosion, while the vehicle was crossing over the bridge.  Then the transfer of enemy dead by their helicopters around, but still devastating the vehicle were at the scene, and the puppet army soldiers who guard them.  They killed four foreign soldiers, while admitted to the killing of enemy soldiers occupied in the south of the country in a similar blast.




"Four police officers were either killed or wounded by a sympathizer policeman"


> Four police officers were either killed or wounded in Paiawa area of Chora District of Urozgan Province at 0200 (local time) this morning by another policeman who was in contact with the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate.  According to a report, the sympathizer policeman, who was on guard duty, turned his gun on other police officers who were sleeping, killing two of them and wounding two others.  The commander of the post was among those killed.  The attacker safely arrived at a centre of the mojahedin with the weapons of the dead police officers, and the mojahedin took him to a safe place after awarding him benefits.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Mar 2009)

Pictures of Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
Mujahideen preparation before attacking the invaders
Via theunjustmedia.com, retrieved 23 Mar 09 (.pdf permalink of page at non-jihadi web site)


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2009)

*"Full text of interview with Mullah Agha Jan Mutassim, Head of Political Commission, Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, regarding thecurrent situation of Afghanistan,"* Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Political Commission web page, 23 Mar 09, retrieved 24 Mar 09 here (.pdf permalink - .pdf of full statement also attached)

Highlights:

"Honest, we'll be a kinder, gentler Taliban if we take power again."


> [size=10pt].... As a principle, The Islamic Emirate is based on Islamic system, protecting all Islamic, political and national interests. However, the prevailing situation then was not a normal one. There were some shortcomings and some unpalatable measures which we are now trying to rectify. To achieve that, we are ready for bilateral understanding to be reached in this regard. Furthermore, a future strategy should be worked out on the basis of intra-Afghan consultation, taking into account all the new developments and requirements in order to bring about positive changes in the policy in line with the Islamic rules .... Upon the withdrawal of foreign troops, the Islamic Emirate will carry out consultation with all important circles of the Afghan issue to reach an understanding about a mechanism of political system in Afghanistan ....


[size=10pt]

"You want to talk?  We'll talk..."


> [size=10pt] .... We are willing to talk with the United Nations and the Islamic conference and other effective circles. The Afghans have not entered into the homes of others but it is others (foreigners) who have brought the flames of war to our country by occupying our land. We have been forced to resort to arms for the liberation of our country ....


[size=10pt]

"....and here's what needs to happen for us to talk."


> [size=10pt].... As a workable solution, they should pull out of Afghanistan; should close down their prisons, and cells inside or outside the country where Mujahideen are being tortured. They should stop the campaign of maligning which is now being carried out against the Mujahideen to spoil their good name. Similarly, they should declare as null and void all the black lists of Mujahideen which are imposing restrictions on Mujahideen or proposing punishment for them. These are the conditions, which will facilitate a pragmatic solution of the Afghan issue. The current stand of USA that the Islamic Emirate forces should lay down their arms is not a realistic approach. It is tantamount to leading Taliban to perdition. No one will ever want to cut off the branch on which he is sitting ....


[size=10pt]

"Happy to see Saudi Arabia helping out"


> [size=10pt] .... We urge the Custodian of the two Holy Mosques, King Abdullah, to play his positive role both materially, financially and politically in the solution of the issues of Afghanistan, Iraq and Palestine. I am of the opinion that it is King Abdullah’s obligation to include the advocacy and protection of oppressed Muslim nations in his policy agenda as a part of his political role in the Ummah ....


[size=10pt]

"We've got to stick together, people!"


> [size=10pt] .... Our failure in political field is a by-product of our differences and discords. The enemy always wants to fan lingual, political, geographical and racial differences among Muslims. This is the very mean which provides a hotbed for the enemy to concoct conspiracies among the Muslims. If Muslims want to succeed, they should unify their ranks and maintain unity among themselves ....


[size=10pt]

"The girls in school thing?  That wasn't our fault - really!"


> [size=10pt] .... The country had passed through a period of anarchy given rise to by the factional fighting which had resulted into the destruction of many schools. Many remained ruined but some schools and universities had been closed down due to the armed clashes among the factions prior to the formation of the Islamic Emirate. Many sons of our land were deprived of education and knowledge. But here, I would like to reiterate that higher female education was available for women in Kabul, Kandahar, Mazar, Herat and Jalalabad during the reign of the Islamic Emirate particularly in the field of medicines. The said process of education continued intermittingly throughout the period of our governance. In addition to this, female education continued in home schools. Of course, education is a necessity and mandatory for women as they are for men. However, we should take into account the Islamic rules as to the observation of the veil. But *if the international community had granted us ten percent of the assistance of what they are now giving to the stooge regime in Kabul, we would have opened all the schools and institutes for male and female education and even we would have brought the standards of education in parallel to the world standard of education* ....


[size=10pt]

"Drugs?  Us?"


> [size=10pt] .... You know during our reign, we had banned poppy cultivation and narcotic trafficking but the international community, unfortunatel, did not positively react to these steps.  Our policy is based on Islam which does not allow the trafficking of intoxicating items.  So this allegation is baseless. If we go through the facts, we will know that the puppet regime in Kabul and the Americans are involved in the narcotic trade because narcotics smuggling  and post cultivation increased rapidly following the American invasion of Afghanistan and the establishment of the quisling administration in Kabul ....


[size=10pt]


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242055EDT Mar 09/250055UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In explosion 5 puppet soldiers killed and 3 wounded in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 24/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic + Farsi version


> Sign an explosion killed eight and wounded soldiers in Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the blast, which was carried out by mujahideen of the Islamic state at the second session of the afternoon on Tuesday 24-03-2009 to house soldiers in the region, "Sjaol" near Trinkot Center of the mandate of Uruzgan, killing one and injuring eight soldiers in the ranks of the enemy.  According to the news of the explosion was strong through the machine remote control, to the enemy when they disembark from their coastal security.  Five soldiers were killed in the explosion on the spot, and wounded three others severely surgery.




REPEAT (In Official English) "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols 24-03-09"


> *26 invader and puppet terrorists killed in Helmand* - Monday 23-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of invader forces and their puppet army in Tarikh Nawar area of Marja district in Helmand province, in the ambush face to face fighting started in which twenty six invader and puppet terrorists were killed, many were wounded and their army were Mujahideen's booty, later the enemy bombarded the area in which two Mujahideen vehicles were damaged and two Mujahid were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *5 Puppet army terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Uruzgan* - Tuesday afternoon 24-03-2009 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Sajawal area in Coate city of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and five terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
251855EDT Mar 09/252255UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Blasts kills five Canadain soldiers in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - English, Arabic & Farsi version


> *(Official English)  An enemy tank was destroyed and five soldiers on board were killed when the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a heavy explosion on a military convoy of the Canadain soldiers in Garmawak area of Mewand District of Kandahar Province at approximately 11:45 am (local time) last night. The dead soldiers were taken by the enemy in helicopters to their centers. Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  The destruction of a tank of foreign forces from Baop exploded near Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the second session at about noon on Wednesday 25-03-2009 to a military convoy of foreign troops in the region "Jermok" near the center of Kandahar province, state Miuund, destroying enemy tanks.  Destroyed in the explosion the tank completely, killing all on board were five soldiers on the spot.  After the blast, the convoy stopped the enemy in place, and they were about their dead by military helicopters. *




"2 mortars fired at Kandahar airport" - Arabic, Farsi version


> *(Official English)  Today morning 23-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport province, where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported.   Reported by   Qari Tousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Mujahideen fired rockets at the Kandahar airport, air
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired early Wednesday morning 25-03-2009 at Kandahar airport, two air, which is inhabited by a large number of U.S. soldiers, and Canadians.  In accordance with the hyphen NEWS rockets landed inside the airport at the Armory, which have resulted in the destruction of the warehouse and exploded, setting fire to large quantities of arms and military equipment in full. *




"1 Vehicle of puppet police destroyed in Kandahar city" - Arabic, Farsi version


> (Official English)  Four enemy soldiers were killed and a large number were wounded when the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on the vehicle of the mercenary police Khojak baba area of Kandahar city last night 11pm local time.  According to a report, one enemy Ranger vehicle was destroyed in the attack that took place as an ambush. The mojahedin took their weapons and ammunitions as booty.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  A police car was attacked inside the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> A vehicle of the type of client RENGER police last night 25-03-2009 to an armed attack by the Mujahedeen in the Islamic Emirate "Kodgk Papa," the fifth district in the city of Kandahar.  The attack was carried out in an accusative, destroying the enemy car, and the death of (4) where the two policemen on the spot, the struggling sheep lay down their arms.




"(F)oot patrols of invaders blew up in Kandahat 25/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic, Farsi version


> Snzeri (Sangin?) signed an explosion in the dead and wounded among the enemy, the occupier
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in about the eleventh hour of the afternoon on Wednesday 25-03-2009 to a foot patrol of foreign forces near the mosque in Snzeri "Snzeri" My state of Kandahar province, caused deaths and injuries in the ranks of the enemy occupied.  According to the report Allowasaln the explosion occurred when a large number of foreign soldiers on foot, in a small street to inspect people's homes.  After the blast the enemy by malicious habit of firing at all sides, which resulted in the injury of the villagers were working in Mzrotaimanm.  Then called enemy helicopters to the scene and taken their dead walk the airport in this state.




"Four soldiers of the mercenary army were killed in  Helmand" - English, Arabic & Farsi version


> (Official English)  Four enemy soldiers were killed and a large number were wounded when the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on the vehicle of the mercenary army on Kandahar Lashkargah road in Nahrisaraj area of Grishk District of Helmand Province today at 3:47pm local time.  According to a report, one enemy Ranger vehicle was destroyed in the attack that took place as an ambush. The mojahedin took their weapons and ammunitions as booty. Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Four soldiers killed in Nahr al-Sarraj
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed four soldiers of the Army of the customer at the fourth only slightly 25-03-2009 Wednesday afternoon in the "Minister of (?)" River Sarraj Jursck in the province of Helmand on the road between Kandahar Hkurja between.  The car was burned the dead soldiers of the type of the hip in the attack, and the struggling sheep Arpi's one, and Pekka, one Rchache Kalashnikov.  There was no damage to the mujahideen in the attack, and the wrecked vehicle and the bodies of dead soldiers still remained at the scene on the road.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
261815EDT Mar 09/262215UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(P)uppet army post captured and 11 terrorists killed in   Helmand" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  Today at early morning 26-03-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attack puppet army post in Khoskawa area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the attack Mujahideen captured the post, killed 11 puppet terrorists and a stock of weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Killed (11) soldiers of the army between the client and Jursck Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at sunrise Thursday morning on a security 2009-03-26 "Khaoro" in "Khoshkkawi" on the road between Kandahar, Herat and the border of two provinces Meond Jursck, attack killing (11 ) soldiers within the security point.  Mujahideen and sheep: five light machine guns, and Dohishkh, R BG, Pekka heavy.  After the deadly attack back towards the mujahideen in their cars, and the bodies of dead soldiers still remained at the side of the road at the scene.




"11 Puppet army terrorists killed and 4 vehicles destroyed in Helmand " - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  Today morning 26-03-2009 at approximately 10.30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Waziro Manda area in Grishak district of Helmand province, in the ambush half an hour face to face battle started, during which four enemy vehicles were destroyed, 11 terrorists were killed, stock of weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  The destruction of four enemy vehicles on the road to Kandahar Hkurjah
> Continental / / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed four vehicles of the type of hip Toyota Army customer in the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the tenth 2009-03-26 Thursday morning on a military convoy of the enemy, in the region, "Minister مانده" on the road between Kandahar for an extended Hkurjah in the province of state Jursck Helmand.  According to the news of the attack was carried out during the ambush, which destroyed four cars in full, in which (11) soldiers were killed and (7) others.  The weapons of the dead sheep Mujahideen and other military equipment.  There was a loss in the ranks of the mujahideen in the attack, the enemy destroyed, cars were still lying on the side of the road.  Recall that in the early morning attack on a security near this region, specifically in the region, "Khoshkkawi" killing eleven members of the Afghan police.




"2 policeman arrested, 4 have surrendered in Garmser, Helmend 26/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The families of two policemen in Jermser and the surrender of four other
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the details provided, "The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Wednesday, two policemen in an ambush in the accusative are the" good God Aghahosseini cold "Jermser Province, State of Helmand, when they were passengers on a motorcycle.  The sheep and the mujahideen Rchahihma Drajthma.  After this incident, one hour, has surrendered four police officers from a battalion of infantry officer Ahmed Khan, as a result of a special link up with three light-caliber rifles to the mujahideen.  E-mail Mujahidin soldiers surrendered to their homes after the security, they give the money and themselves, but police arrested them, the Mujahideen Shura will be issued in the province on its fate.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280155EDT Mar 09/280555UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"American invaders forces martyr 13 civilians in Helmand" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  Last  night 27-03-2009,   American invaders army terrorists   bombarded civilians population in Mukhtar Kala village Laskaghah city capital of Helmand province.  (I)n this cowardly bombardment of the enemy 3 houses were destroyed 15 innocent civilian  including children, women and elderly were martyred and few were wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  Killed fifteen of them women and children by the Americans in Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The aerial bombardment carried out by the American Crusader forces at one after midnight 2009-03-27 homes on the civilian population in the region, "selected both" near the Hkurjah Center Helmand province, resulted in the deaths (15) of women and children.  In the attack carried out by an unmanned aircraft destroyed three homes, in addition to the dead a number of others injured.  Recall that this is not the first time that the Americans killed the beast of the general population of people in this region, where five days before the killing of American farmers in the mid-night when they were in the irrigated area in the Mzrathma "Karth committees", which is close to Hkurjah in a similar attack, and then parents to transfer the bodies of peasants to the Office of the Wali Ktended and denouncing the raid.




"Attack on center of invaders, 11 foreign soldiers killed in Garmser 27/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killed (11) persons and foreign troops in the district center of Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the ninth last night 2009-03-26 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked with heavy weapons and light status (P ORT) in the Hazara district center Jermser dried up, leaving Mottagl (11) and the foreign soldiers, internally, as a number of others injured.  According to the news that the Office of KBR in the T concentration was a religious school, during the rule of the Islamic Emirate, starting center was a major offensive with heavy weapons, launched by the mujahideen and then machine-gun fire.  In addition to the dead and wounded enemy and the loss of the right material.  Recall that recently have stepped up operations against the enemy the mujahideen in the areas adjacent to the center of this province, where yesterday, also was bombed three military vehicles of the enemy convoy on Sunday in an improvised explosive device "TAKHT Paul," in which five soldiers were killed on the spot.




"American tank destroyed in Helmand Province" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English) The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a tank of military convoy of the American forces in Aopashak area in Grishk District of Helmand Province last night. As a result one armored tank of the enemy was destroyed.  (A)ll American soldiers on board the tank were killed instantly in the blast.  Reported by Zabihollah Mojahed
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  The destruction of a tank of foreign troops in the Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the ninth and ten minutes on the evening of Thursday, 2009-03-26 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a tank from a military convoy of foreign troops occupied by an explosive device in the "Aopaschk" Jursck in Helmand province, which was on its way towards the status of the province.  Destroyed in the blast, the tank completely, killing all crew.  Then the transfer of enemy soldiers killed, and destroyed the tank helicopters walk through the airport, "Chorao" launched by the U.S. military in recent Jursck in the desert.




"American army bas(e) attack, 9 invaders killed in Helmand"


> Last night 26-03-2009 at approximately 9:30, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a base of American invaders army in center of Gramsir district of Helmand province,in attack the base was damaged and 9 American soldiers were killed and few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi




"13 Puppet army terrorists killed and 2 vehicles destroyed in Zabul" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> (Official English)  Yesterday afternoon 26-03-2009 at approximately 4.30 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Rashid Kala area in Shamolzi district of  Zabul province, in the ambush half an hour face to face battle started, during which two enemy vehicles were destroyed, 13 terrorists were killed,  stock of weapons were Mujahideen's booty.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Taliban kill (13) police officers near the border guards of Hmozay
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state on the afternoon of Thursday 2009-03-26 on a convoy of border guards in the client management in the region, "Rashid Qal'ah" forthcoming from the Center for Cmzay state of Zabul province, killing (13) soldiers on the spot.  Destroyed in the attack, two cars of the type RENGER of the enemy as well, and after the attack sheep mujahideen dead soldiers and the weapons of the types of military equipment.  Then the transfer of the enemy their dead bodies, and destroyed the two vehicles to Asalta Bagitan burning at the scene.  Thanks to God first and then the result of good planning is not any casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281655EDT Mar 09/282055UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 28-03-2009" - Alternate link


> (....)
> 
> *5 American invader army terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Helmand* - Saturday midnight 28-03-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of invader forces in Rasheedan district of Ghazni province. In the ambush Mujahideen destroyed one enemy tank and killed five invader terrorists. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291940EDT Mar 09/292340UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Invaders have large losses in nad Ali, Helmend 29/3/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic and  Farsi version


> Large losses due to enemy attacks in the Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed nine Afghan and foreign troops as occupiers at the seventh on Sunday 2009-03-29 in "Khushab" province of Nad Ali district of Helmand, a result of armed attack.  The losses occurred in the ranks of the enemy in the region, while the enemy tries to carry out operations in the region on behalf of Alkmbayn (campaign) Vastahedvo deadly surprise attack by the Mujahideen.  At the end of the attack the enemy forces withdrew from the scene, and transferred by helicopter towards the dead position.  Direct the battle, which lasted about half an hour, one student was injured.  In a separate report, at the tenth this morning, also was a similar attack on the enemy on the outskirts of the village "Zrgon" which resulted in casualties among the enemy, and no information is available on the numbers so far.  In the latest independent news, at half past seven on the evening of Thursday 28-03-2009 Mujahideen destroyed a tank of foreign troops occupied by an explosive device in the "Gah Mirza" the same province, were killed and wounded is another of those on board.  Then the transfer of enemy tanks destroyed and the dead and wounded soldiers by military helicopters around the air base Chorao.




"Puppet police has made a robbery and killed witnesses in Zabul 29/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Police kill five people, and stealing and looting is widespread Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to reports, the local police in the Department together with the client the death of five soldiers from the innocent bystanders on the afternoon of Saturday, 28-03-2009 in the villages of "Top" and "Dewalk" in the Srkkan located at the center of Zabul province, and then embarked on a looting and theft are widely.  He said: They targeted five of the soldiers who were passing grade on the steam passing through the area in an armed attack Vzia, and tied three other prisoners.  And then proceeded contrary to the Afghan tradition and wide Pfdahp searched the homes of parents.  During these operations without the responsibility of property stolen and looted valuables, money, motorcycles and regular, and other things for people.  These foreign troops and the Afghans who are called to the checkpoints, "Spini Gbrki" the status of the state, people were Almmsukin, and things stolen and looted some Anagatthm security.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
301955EDT Mar 09/302355UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on supply convoy in Kandahar 30/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Destruction of enemy supply trucks on the road to Kandahar Baldk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the eleventh hour of the Monday morning 30-03-2009 The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed in a truck convoy of funding for U.S. troops, which were loaded with military vehicles in the area of "Anzerki" Province TAKHT Paul Guendharaly by state Bodk year.  The three cars were burnt in the attack, the enemy completely, and returned towards the mujahideen in secure positions.




"2 armored vechikles of (B)ritish invader army destroyed in Helmend 30/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version 


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the English in two independent Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Separated in the blasts carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Sngen and in the provinces of Helmand province Jursck convoys the British occupation forces, resulting in the destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy completely.  According to the details contained in the eighth, however, am a little Monday morning 2009-03-30 targeted a military explosion in England Sorkh area of Pakistan near the district center of Sngen, when their military convoy was passing through the area.  Following the incident, near the full hour of this province in the province of Jursck in the region, "Aopaschk" destroyed the armored forces of the other by an explosive device, while on its way to their coastal military.  Mechanisms have been destroyed in the explosions of the enemy completely, killing all those who were on board.




"Tank belonging to foreign soldiers was destroyed killing or wounding the soldiers on board, in Chah-e Mirza 29/3/09"


> A tank belonging to foreign soldiers was destroyed by a mine planted by the mojahedin of the Islamic Emirate, killing or wounding the soldiers on board, in Chah-e Mirza area of this district at aproximatley 7:30 pm on Saturday night.  The damaged tank and the dead and wounded soldiers were taken by the enemy in helicopters to Shoraw airbase later.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"3 cars of puppet army destroyed, 3 soldiers killed in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 30/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killing three soldiers and burned three cars in an attack near the Mujahideen of Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the ten o'clock in the evening on Sunday 29-03-2009 to the point of security for the Afghan soldiers in the "secret Qal'ah" near the Bowie Naoh Center at Trinkot Uruzgan province, resulted in the removal of the security point, and the death of three soldiers there.  The security at the point of three cars (RENGER, Jeep, and Krosen) burned the mujahideen because of their inability to transfer, and the rest managed to escape the soldiers who are on the attack started on them.  Thank God There was no damage to the mujahideen in the attack.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311535EDT Mar 09/311935UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*


"Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: News report for Monday 30/3/09" (GoogEng, item #6) - Original in Arabic


> *....Martyrdom attack HARVESTS 13, including 4 Canadian soldiers in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi)
> In a martyrdom attack which was carried out by one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate Moudjahid / Fayruz at about the twelfth day in the mid-Almenby the new leadership of the security area, "de Bagh" Dnd the southern province of Kandahar province, killing (13), including military them (4) Canadians.  According to reports, the attack on the security in the command center while the foreign military occupiers, and internal meeting inside the building.  He said, completely destroyed the building, which was built recently by the Canadian and Tattb RENGER type of cars parked in the building as well.  It was not clear picture about the fate of the commander of the Security and the Governor of the province so far, Among the dead was one of the staff of a certain intelligence / Javed, who was director of the Statistical fair is also the province, the police have the intensity of fear and panic after the explosion, fire on civilians standing outside the building, where a number martyrs and the injured .... *


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311950EDT Mar 09/312350UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"3 explosion killed 8 and wounded 5 puppet soldiers in Helmend 31/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Three explosions kill eight soldiers and wounded five near the Jursck
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> At five thirty this afternoon Althelatha 2009-03-31 The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out three powerful explosions as the soldiers while the soldiers move the client from the security point to another on foot in the region, "Barrow" Jursck province of Helmand Province.  Contained in the reports of three explosions were mine by remote control, which resulted in the deaths of ( 8 ) and injury (5) soldiers.  Among the dead was also the leader of these points.




"10 terrorists killed in Helmand"


> Monday morning 31-03-2009 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of   Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of American invaders and their puppet army in Azbakan area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, in the ambush a one hour battle started in which Mujahideen killed four American terrorists and six puppet terrorists also wounded four.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"9 American invader army terrorists killed in Helmand"


> Sunday evening 30-03-2009, Mujahideen of   Islamic Emirate   of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of American invaders in Khawajabad area in Garmser district of Helmand province, in the ambush one enemy tank was destroyed by a landmine which also killed four invader terrorists.  Also, Sunday afternoon 30-03-2009, in another ambush Mujahideen killed five American invader army terrorists in Laggri area in Garmser district of Helmand province, the enemy was killed when it was trying to enter an area which is controlled by the Mujahideen, in the attack Mujahideen used both light and heavy weapons, the fight lasted for one hour in which Mujahideen forced the enemy to leave the area, one Mujahid was wounded in the fighting. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(T)ank of American invader terrorists blew up in Garmser, Helmend 31/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of tanks, armored vehicles of the improvised explosive device in the U.S. Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the second Tuesday 2009-03-31 destroyed armored tanks of the U.S. forces by means of an explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the "cold Hasht" Jermser province of Helmand Province, when the enemy convoy was
> passing through the area.  Reportedly destroyed the tank full in the blast, killing all on board and six of the soldiers on the spot.  Then transferred the bodies of the dead about the status of the province, still remain at the scene, which is located at a distance of one kilometer from the district center.




"(P)uppet police check captured and 5 terrorists arrested in Helmand"


> Monday midnight 31-03-2009, Mujahideen of   Islamic Emirate   of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Bolan area in Laskarga city of Helmand province, in the attack Mujahideen took controlled of the post and arrested five puppets also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 American invader army terrorists killed and 2 wounded in Zabul"


> Monday morning 31-03-2009 at approximately 9 am local time, four American invader army terrorists were killed and two were wounded when the landmine which they trying remove blew up in Basak area in Kalat city of Zabul province.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Weekly Comment: Obama's new strategy! 31/3/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> .... Afghans will not rest and will not stop them from Islamic Jihad and resistance; even the survival and the presence of one occupying soldier in Afghanistan ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, March 2009*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during March 2009 attached as .pdf.
-----


----------

